# Regent vs JD LA115



## cscoleman (May 23, 2010)

Hello. This is my first post to this site. Please excuse the novice.

My ancient JD RX75 recently kicked it. I'm in the initial stages of looking at new tractors. What are your thoughts on the Simplicity Regent 19.5/38 (single cylinder) vs the JD LA115?

Regent is roughly $2200; LA115 is $1600.

I haven't researched these in depth, so any thoughts are appreciated. My lawn is about an acre, somewhat hilly, but not overly so.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Chris


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, welcome to the forum! I'm not familiar with the Regent, but can say that I like the John deeres as they have such excellent customer support. John Deere dealers are fairly prolific! Have you tried either make yet in a demo?


----------



## vanole (May 15, 2010)

cscoleman,

I have no experience with the LA115, however 2 years ago I bought a Regent and couldn't be happier. I added the mulch kit when I bought it. I have about 3/4 of an acre and lawn is flat. I have the single cylinder Kohler (18/38). Only complaint I have is that right after buying I had wrist surgery (ligament reconstruction) and raising and lower the deck is a chore but surely isn't/shouldn't be a show stopper.

The Regent replaced a Wheelhorse and their is no comparison in the quality of cuts. I did not part with the Wheelhorse and am presently sprucing it up.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY


----------



## ASQTec (May 31, 2010)

When placed side-by-side, it will become obvious why the Regent costs more. However, they are both equipped with the problematic Tuff Torq K46 transaxle. 

Your "somewhat hilly" statement may become a factor. You should be able to snatch up the Regent for $1999 if it's been sitting in the showroom since last year.


----------

